# How many Endlers for a 6G tank?



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All

I just added 3 red flame endlers to my 6G GLA rimless tank. It is a low-tech tank. I will be ordering some anubias petite to add to the tank. I also added in about 10 RCS from my 55G.

My question is, I have another 3 endlers. Do you think 6 endlers is too much for a 6G tank?

I am waiting for the fissidens moss to grow on the left for my shrimp. The micro swords were just added a month ago.. hoping those grow a little more. Now to buy some anubias petite to add in and possibly some other small plants. 

Here's a pic of my tank today after adding in the RCS and endlers:


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't think 6'd be too many, but here's a tool that might help you:

http://www.aqadvisor.com/

Beautiful set-up, by the way!


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I think 6 Endlers will be fine.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

You could probably put 12 endless (males only) in there. Just remember that if you put any females in, you'll have more than you could ever bargain for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

amberoze said:


> You could probably put 12 endless (males only) in there. Just remember that if you put any females in, you'll have more than you could ever bargain for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How do I tell male from female lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

ramen lover said:


> How do I tell male from female lol


Only makes have color, and they are smaller than their female counterparts. Females are larger and have plain brownish-beige coloration.


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Only makes have color, and they are smaller than their female counterparts. Females are larger and have plain brownish-beige coloration.


is this true for all endlers or just specifics? i have 3 red flame endlers from a LFS, then i have 3 other endler type hybrids that i got from petsmart that are in quarantine. 

all of them are really colorful/rainbow looking. none are brown-beige.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

its very obvious the sex of adults - and when you have the eye for the first indications I think at like 2-3 weeks you can see if the fry is gonna turn male or not.

that 6 gallon tank could take a lot of endlers - they are hardy fish and are small... I have a lot in my tank - probably like 12 adults and a lot of fry in my 5gallon - I know that is a lot, I am about to sell some to some local club members however I change water usually 3 or even 4 times a week and they all appear healthy and happy to explore the tank interacting with each other


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^What he said :hihi:

Don't trust PetSmart for pure Endlers. Generally.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have to second the above - you can definitely hand 6 with no problem. 

A dozen males would be perfect, honest. Especially if they're the only fish you're going to have in the tank.


----------

